# concluziile colectivului de pe langa autoritatea tutelarea



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti! Ecco la frase completa:

"Se mai precizeaza ca reclamanta trimite lunar acestora suma de 300 euro pentru cresterea si intretinerea minorei, concluziile* colectivului de pe langa autoritatea tutelara* opinand pentru incredintarea minorei reclamantei"

Ho capito quasi tutte le parole, tranne questo "colectiv" che non riesco a tradurre in maniera adatta al contesto. "De pe langa ecc." vorrebbe dire, penso, "presso le autorità tutelari", ma avrei bisogno di eventuali conferme.

Grazie fin d'ora per il vostro aiuto!


----------



## OldAvatar

Hi Kraus,

Here we go with this tough one.  

It is determined that the complainant is sending the ammount of 300 euro monthly, in order to sustain the infant girl, conclusions *of the collective in charge with (*_literally: next to_*) the tutorial authority* are presuming that the infant should be fosteraged to the complainant.


----------



## Kraus

Grazie mille OldAvatar!  Dunque potrebbe essere qualcosa come "il collegio delle autorità tutelari"...


----------



## OldAvatar

*Colectiv*, in Romanian, can be a noun or an adjective. If it is a noun, then it means something like _Una squadra_, if you like. 
I'm not sure if, in Italian, _colletivo _can work in the same way as in Romanian. I've got a feelling that it is mostly used as an adjective, right? If that would be the case, then I guess that_ il collegio_ might be ok.


----------



## Kraus

I'd choose collegio because it is more used than collettivo


----------

